# Kristaps Porzingis 29 Pts



## xorozizo (Nov 18, 2015)

what we can say about Porzingis and his great game vs Hornets

I think that he became one of the best player around


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

we can say quit spamming for clicks


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I watched this whole game. He just happened to be getting more looks that normal in the flow of the offense and hitting his shots. Other than that, he wasn't doing anything particularly out of the ordinary. Just a good game.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

He's a great young prospect and I'm excited to see him develop. I like that he's making Knicks fans and TV idiots like Stephen A Smith look like morons. 

Stephen A actually thought they should have gone with Cauley Stein. Probably something he won't bring up ever again.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667362348487823360


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I thought he would be a typical Euro stiff, but he really does look like a possible future NBA All-Star. He has the size, skills and determination to play in the NBA for a very long time, barring injury.


----------



## maisenza13 (Jan 4, 2016)

New Dirk!:vuvuzela:


----------

